# Quick and Dirty DIY Fluval Chi Lighting LED Upgrade



## dan13daman (Aug 22, 2014)

Update with the last three LEDs added. Plants are already showing much improvement after a little more than a week.


----------



## dan13daman (Aug 22, 2014)

Growth after two months


----------

